

Yahoo Is for Sale After All - bane
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2011/09/yahoo-sale-after-all/42903/

======
majika
The title is total linkbait. "a number of potential options" does not equal
"selling" - not to say that's not their intention, but it's a large jump to
make.

It seems Yang and co. are progressing on the "defining Yahoo" question -
they've determined it's "an internet company."

This "memo" seems more like it was written as a press release. At least, PR-
speak abounds. Is it standard practice for large companies to write employee
memos as such?

------
RexRollman
In my opinion, the only thing Yahoo has that is worth anything is Flickr.
Otherwise, they are AOL without the dial-up subscribers.

~~~
nkassis
I wouldn't say that completely, they do have other products that people seem
to love. Yahoo mail is still very popular. Yahoo finance is still very popular
also. They do have a bunch products they bought that they never seemed to be
able to use properly (delicious, the now sold zimbra...) I really think they
should have ignored search a few years ago and continued developing products
like Flick, delicious, zimbra and other cloud services. They had the
engineering talent for it.

Maybe I'm way off but I still think they did do good ideas that they never
fully developed.

~~~
RexRollman
Regardless, I feel that any company buying Yahoo is wasting their money,
unless Yahoo is willing to sell Flickr by itself.

------
ShawnJG
I remember when Microsoft tried to acquire Yahoo sometime back and how
difficult Yahoo played. The company is still profitable to the tune of about
$1 billion a year. even with their different properties that are still popular
I don't think it's unfair to say the M's future seems uncertain at best.
Weighing their options while they're still attractive to potential acquirers
is not a bad idea.

~~~
TallTalesOrTrue
I think M already got out of yahoo what they wanted. Why buy the cow when you
can get milk for cheap? It appeared like a win-win for both now only if yahoo
could execute on their mission to be a great media company...

